# Help out my friend & her pit bull?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys, I just thought of posting this here to see if our awesome forum can help out at all. http://clutchhedonist.tumblr.com/post/2 ... is-sort-of

To summarize, a good friend of mine is having an issue with her pit bull. He's a sweetheart with all humans, but he's aggressive to other dogs. She's going to be moving in with her boyfriend soon, and he has other animals. He also lives in a neighborhood that has a lot of dogs. She doesn't want to give him up to a shelter (which would likely be a death sentence) and isn't sure she could find another good owner for him.

She wants DESPERATELY to keep her baby, and has found a possible way - a professional training program that has lots of experience with pit bulls, and offers a lifetime guarantee (if the dog has future issues, they send out a trainer to help you again). However, it costs $1,500 to get him enrolled, and she can't afford both the fee and her rent. If anyone is willing to donate ANYTHING, even just a dollar, I (and her and her Muss) would be extremely greatful. Her email is listed at the bottom of the blog, and you can Paypal her any amount of donation.

Another awesome way you could help, if anyone is so inclined, is to share this with your friends and family, or any other animal sites you're on. Again, I'd be forever grateful to anyone who can help via donation or sharing, and so would my friend and her pup. <3


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pitbulls are just like any other terrier breed, they are bred to hunt and kill other animals (I have two). Unfortunately (mainly due to the owner) a lot of pitbulls are not raised against this and remain animal aggressive and will never be able to be trusted around another animal PERIOD!!!!! No amount of training is going to take that gene out of their bodies and there will always be that chance that the dog could snap in a heartbeat no matter how long they have been doing good. If this dog is snapping at animals it shouldn't be trusted anyway, what's going to happen when your friend has a baby and the dog kills or seriously injures the newborn/infant. 

Not all pitbulls are this way, there are many that have been raised right and are social with all animals and humans, but in my opinion (and its just that...my opinion) is that its not worth the risk with an aggressive pitbull. Why put innocent animals in a potentially harmful situation they didn't ask to be put in? 

If she chooses a training program then she needs to fork over the money for the best to give a better chance. Some of the best dog training programs are at local prisons so check around your area to see if the prison there does something like that. I know here the prisoners take the dog for a month and train it then its returned to the owner. I've never personally sent a dog there, but I hear really great things.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.  The dog is definitely social around humans, no matter what the age. It is only other dogs he has a problem with, from what I know. She has chosen a training program that she thinks is their best option, which is what she's currently trying to get money together for. I'm not sure what her back-up plan is yet, if this falls through and she can't get into the program before she moves. My guess is that she'll do her best to find him the best possible home where he'll be well treated and cared for, but I don't know how likely that is.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

I passed the info on to a friend of mine who works with rescue animals and has a special passion for pitties. Maybe she will have some advice or resources for this person.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

its hard. One of my terriers (6 yrs old) just recently became consistently aggressive for no reason to my other animals who he's always been around so I'm kinda having to make the same decision. For mine I'm thinking a new home without any other animals and an owner who understands he's animal aggressive and can never go to a dog park or any other place with other animals. Its hard though, I've had him since he was 11 weeks old. 

The reason I mentioned the prison training program other than hearing good things is because its probably a lot cheaper than the program she's looking at. Whatever happens I'm sure she will do the right thing for all involved and I wish her and the dog the best.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I'm so glad that you're sharing this. I really hope this program works out for her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That is a good suggestion, I'll try passing it on to her. Not sure if there's anything like that near her though, but worth a try. Thank you! And good luck with your terrier...Any situation that involves having to find new homes for pets just sounds heartbreaking.  I hope things work out for you and your little guy.

And thanks Rainey!


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

I am in a situation very similar. I adopted an AmStaff when she was 9 months old. I was told she was given up because she was kept in an appt all day with no attention, discipline or socialization. The adoption place lied to me when they told me she was great with all animals and people. I come to find out that while she was great with people she was extreamly dog aggressive. I tried a couple different classes, even one specializing in dog aggressive socialization. And while it helped a little it never really fixed the problem. She got kicked out of my town house association for being too aggressive. I contacted ever shelter in MN and nobody could/would take her. We tried having her stay at my parents but after an incident with one of their other dogs(dog was ok) we realized that it would probably be best if she was put down. (I'm currently trying to figure out when). I considered trying to find her a different home with no other pets but after hearing too many storied of people taking in dogs to use as bait dogs in dog fighting I realized I couldn't risk it.
I doubt this makes you feel any better about your friend's situation but I just wanted to send you my condolences and I'll be praying that it works out better than mine did.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I will be forwarding a donation to you Kelsey. You can then give it to the cause!


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

tara151 - you are having your dog put down because it doesnt get along with other dogs? 
I would strongly suggest finding a rescue group..


----------



## Tara151 (Jan 9, 2012)

pink-ster said:


> tara151 - you are having your dog put down because it doesnt get along with other dogs?
> I would strongly suggest finding a rescue group..


I tried. I desperately tried. I contacted every recuse group in Minnesota with no luck. They either wouldn't take her because of her breed or they didn't have room (even though I offered to keep her until they had room.) She attacked a dog when she lived at my house and the other dog needed some stitches. When she was at my parents house she when after my sisters dog and she did some damage and needed stitches but she ended up ok. And all of this was after multiple classes. The vet and some other specialist have recommended having her put down because she is such a danger to other dogs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Shetland - Thank you SO MUCH! 

Tara - I'm so sorry about your situation...  I hope something happens to change it, but I know that's not always the case... *hugs*


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is the link to the rescue group I mentioned earlier.

http://www.tbfrescue.org/

We adopted our puppy from them 3 years ago. The director, Rinthea, has a special love for pitties. They are a special-needs group, meaning they try to take in animals that otherwise have no place willing to take them. I know they are very financially strapped now but hopefully they can help. And to Tara151: it is in Iowa so not far from you. I know she's taken dogs from Chicago and other places throughout the midwest. Good luck!! Your concern about the bait dogs is very real... I have heard it is a huge problem, especially with people giving away animals on Craigs List, etc.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is another link I found to a video in which Rinthea explains her foundation to help animals:

http://heartandsoul.press-citizen-media ... satterlee/


----------



## JaimieG (Oct 2, 2011)

Living in Canada and owning multiple dogs I unfortunately can't help your friend or would take her pit in a heartbeat, but I want to point out that if she really loves her dog she would pay for the training. I own a pit and she is the biggest baby in the world. 

Pits ARE NOT naturally aggressive as some are saying, for the one whos pit has started out of the blue snapping at the other dogs, there is an underlying issue. Should get the dog checked to make sure there is no injuries that the dog is hiding(they hide pain well) as sometimes the other animals may be hurting him/her.

Maybe your friend can do dog park socialization with a muzzle and electric collar (yes sounds mean but often works with dogs), She would obviously need to get people that know her to allow their dogs around to help with this matter. I think a part of the issue is her dog was not socialized with animals at an early enough age or not often enough as well. I take my pit and my english bulldog to the dog park almost daily, I started with my pit when she was 3 mos old as she was fearfull of people and other dogs, she opened up alot within the 1st 2 weeks. I hope she can find a way to socialize her dog. Pits are so faithful and loving and too many people read into the stereotyping on them, they are illegal in my home province and I think it was the worst thing they did for the breed. I'm a firm believer in blaming the owner not the dog with all the situations that have come about!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

JaimieG said:


> Living in Canada and owning multiple dogs I unfortunately can't help your friend or would take her pit in a heartbeat, but I want to point out that if she really loves her dog she would pay for the training. I own a pit and she is the biggest baby in the world.
> 
> Pits ARE NOT naturally aggressive as some are saying, for the one whos pit has started out of the blue snapping at the other dogs, there is an underlying issue. Should get the dog checked to make sure there is no injuries that the dog is hiding(they hide pain well) as sometimes the other animals may be hurting him/her.
> 
> Maybe your friend can do dog park socialization with a muzzle and electric collar (yes sounds mean but often works with dogs), She would obviously need to get people that know her to allow their dogs around to help with this matter. I think a part of the issue is her dog was not socialized with animals at an early enough age or not often enough as well. I take my pit and my english bulldog to the dog park almost daily, I started with my pit when she was 3 mos old as she was fearfull of people and other dogs, she opened up alot within the 1st 2 weeks. I hope she can find a way to socialize her dog. Pits are so faithful and loving and too many people read into the stereotyping on them, they are illegal in my home province and I think it was the worst thing they did for the breed. I'm a firm believer in blaming the owner not the dog with all the situations that have come about!


This^

Except electric collars = negative reenforcement, and it's been proven to be more harmful than helpful.

Maybe your friend has already tried this, Kelsey, but has she tried desensitization/clicker training? It's where you distract the dog from the other dog with toys, etc. and when they don't pay attention to the other dog, you reward them for their behavior (the clicker is just a tool to let the dog know that what they're doing is what you want them to do). I know it's been very affective with many dogs who are not comfortable around other dogs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She does really love her dog, and she IS trying to pay for the training. They're doing whatever they can to come up with the money for this program. As far as I can tell, it's not really a sudden problem, but more of an escalating one that wasn't stopped in time. Obviously that was an error, but they're doing their best and she would do just about anything for this pup. I'm not sure what training they've already tried, to be honest, but I'll pass the suggestions along to her. Thank you both for the input!


----------



## Emma1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello,
I know this is an older post, but I was wondering if anyone knows what happened with either of these dogs? I am appalled by some of the information given to the owners of these poor pitties. I am an AVID Pitbull lover and Owner. Despite what has been said Pitbulls are Terriers and Terriers as a group are known to be more prone to DOG aggression. This does not mean they will be/ are human aggressive. This also does not mean they WILL BE dog aggressive, but it does mean it is a high possibility that they will develop some degree of dog aggression. My current Female Pit I got at 8 weeks old. She was heavily socialized from the day she came home. Pet stores, dog parks, home depots, strip malls, family & friends homes. All types of dogs people and objects. She is now 8 months old and is prone to be small female dog aggressive. This is NOT from a lack of socializing and not from poor ownership. It is PART of owning a terrier!! Though it may appear to be "out of the blue" it is NOT you have missed signals and body language that your dog has been displaying. ( If you truely believe it could be an illness or injury bring your dog to the vet and have him checked, it is possible ( especially in older dogs) that something is wrong)
Also PLEASE Never put a shock collar on ANY dog. These are awful devices that should be BANNED worldwide! They are VERY unreliable and make your dog more fearful and emotionally damaged. They often make the problem worse! I do not understand how people can still believe these are humane devices! There are MANY studies that have proven that these devices are extremely damaging to dogs both physically and emotionally! Training will NOT stop or "cure" dog aggression!
Alot of Pitbull owners end up doing crate and rotate so only one dog is out at a time. This is the safest way to have a mulipet household with ANY dog aggressive dog. It means a little more structure and probably more exercise for each animal, but so worth it in the long run! I could continue on alot more, but it is getting late! I'm sorry if I offend anyone, but as you can probably tell I am very passionate about these animals and I am a STRONG believer in Positive reinforcement.


----------

